# Middle east opportunities?



## Brad1975 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm an experienced Scaffold supervisor, currently looking to work in the UAE/middle east, does anyone have any details of companies or recruitment agencies currently employing in this field? Also, which area of the middle east is the most highly recommended to work in? Any information would be greatly appreciated,

Many thanks.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Brad and welcome to the forum,

If you have a look at the sticky called 'read before you post' it has a very comprehensive list of recruiters and that should keep you busy for a while.

Might be wrong on this one, but I believe scaffolding jobs even at supervision levels are not well paid and usually done by staff from the Indian subcontinent.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Brad1975 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm an experienced Scaffold supervisor, currently looking to work in the UAE/middle east, does anyone have any details of companies or recruitment agencies currently employing in this field? Also, which area of the middle east is the most highly recommended to work in? Any information would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> Many thanks.


turn your resume around a little, and avoid mentioning scaffolding. say, for example, you've got great experience in the construction field, and your managerial skills are excellent.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

cami said:


> turn your resume around a little, and avoid mentioning scaffolding. say, for example, you've got great experience in the construction field, and your managerial skills are excellent.


Any chance you might be providing resume consultancy services as a side-job?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Any chance you might be providing resume consultancy services as a side-job?


sorry, can't help it... have been teaching business communications for some time now


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

*ME Opportunities*

I think Dubai is your best option .
Following are some good recruitment companies 
Jobs in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait | Search Job | Bayt.com
www.gulftalent.com
Jobs in Gulf ? Jobs in Middle East ? Jobs in Dubai ? Gulf Jobs ? Career Options in UAE Saudi Arabia Qatar Kuwait Oman Bahrain
All the best .
Anwar Aziz


----------



## Brad1975 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, some great info.


----------



## ama29expat (Jan 14, 2011)

Brad1975 said:


> Thanks guys, some great info.


Hey Brad,
I worked on the Pearl of Qatar Project a few years ago. Scaffolding fell under my departments responsibility. I worked as a Health and Safety Manager for construction and again in the oil field.
Here, in the middle east they need HSE supervisors, Scaffolding supervisor would fall under this catagory. Try to find the projects in Dubai and apply for Health and Safety Supervisor or Manager. Scaffolding is sometimes trained by the leasing company but its a rare skill to specialize in, its worth mentioning as a master skill set in this area, and dont limit it to this as it will give you more opportunity in HSE fields.

hope that helps!

Cheers


----------

